# Πέντε παιδιά Βολιώτικα στο γύρο καθισμένα



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2015)

Εγώ ήξερα για τα τρία παιδιά Βολιώτικα που μας πήραν την Αννούλα. Και όμως, ένας ηλικιωμένος νησιώτης το τραγουδάει έτσι και πρέπει να το μεταφράσω στα αγγλικά. Τι σημαίνει "στο γύρο καθισμένα";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2015)

γύρω γύρω


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2015)

Γύρω από τι; Τραπέζι; Δέντρο; Βράχο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2015)

Σε κύκλο. Γύρω γύρω. Όπως στο γύρω γύρω όλοι. Σε κυκλική διάταξη. Δες *ΛΚΝ*:


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2015)

...
Το διαβάζω σαν «ολόγυρα καθισμένα», που δεν απαιτεί οπωσδήποτε διευκρίνιση.

_*sitting around*_




Alexandra said:


> Εγώ ήξερα για τα τρία παιδιά Βολιώτικα που μας πήραν την Αννούλα. Και όμως, ένας ηλικιωμένος νησιώτης το τραγουδάει έτσι ...



Είναι ο ήχος πλάγιος και ας υπάρχει ντρέτος
Δεν είν' αυτός αμοναχός, απλός και νέτος-σκέτος

Trois Cinq enfants de Voliotique  - Mode Plagal


----------



## Earion (Jul 27, 2015)

Έτσ’ είπε και οι Μπέηδες στο γύρο ψιθυρίζουν
...
Κι αυτοί στο γύρο κλίνουνε κεφάλι και σαρίκι
Θεόδωρος Αφεντούλης. _Τα κρητικά_. Αθήνα, 1867, σ. 23.

καθισμένοι όλοι στο γύρο, κοίταζαν ξεκαρδισμένοι στα γέλια
Πηνελόπη Δέλτα. _Παραμύθι χωρίς όνομα_.

Μουρμούριζαν οι άντρες στο γύρο αποδοκιμαστικά
Πηνελόπη Δέλτα. _Στα μυστικά του Βάλτου_.

Ντροπή! Τι θα πει ο κόσμος που την κοιτάζει στο γύρο!
_Η μεταπολεμική πεζογραφία_. Τόμ. 7. Εκδόσεις Σοκόλη, σ. 105.


----------



## Themis (Jul 27, 2015)

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, πρόκειται για αυτό που ήδη ειπώθηκε. Νομίζω όμως ότι υπάρχει και μια άλλη σημασία, που δεν τη βρίσκω στα λεξικά αλλά που διαφαίνεται σε κάποια παραδείγματα του Εαρίωνα. Γύρος μπορεί να είναι και ο δημόσιος χώρος του χωριού, η πλατεία, όπου συνήθως κάθονται ολόγυρα, σαν μια παρέα, χωρίς κανείς να έχει γυρισμένη την πλάτη του στον άλλο. Όταν το δημοτικό τραγούδι λέει "_εβγήκε_ κι εκαυχήθηκε", εννοεί ότι βγήκε "στον γύρο", στο χωριό, δημόσια. Αν η συνέχεια εξυπηρετείται από μια τέτοια σημασία, δεν θα δίσταζα να τη βάλω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

Η ασφαλής απόδοση πάντως είναι *sitting around in a circle*. Με πέντε παιδιά γίνεται. Με τα τρία δυσκολεύει, πάει σε τρίγωνο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2015)

...
Για το _γύρο_, από μια γυροβολιά γύρα στη Λέξι: *ένα γύρο ή ένα γύρω; 

*Ή ένα γύρο απ' όλα, κομπλέ, στη γύρα. 



nickel said:


> Η ασφαλής απόδοση πάντως είναι *sitting around in a circle*. Με πέντε παιδιά γίνεται. Με τα τρία δυσκολεύει, πάει σε τρίγωνο.



_Before the Rain_, The circle is not round. 

Για την ομήγυρη, από μια βόλτα στη δισκοθήκη: 

The circle game - Joni Mitchell






We're captive on the carousel of time 
We can't return, we can only look 
Behind from where we came 
And go round and round and round 
In the circle game


Buffy Sainte-Marie (_The Strawberry Statement_)


----------

